# General > Gardening >  Brash and chippings wanted!

## SteveMarquis

Perhaps an unusual request.

I don't know if I'm barking up the wrong tree (well I enjoyed the pun  :Wink:  but this call goes out to the tree surgeons and landscapers in and around Thurso. 

Can I ask what you do with your brash and chippings and can I relieve you of them? I'm after the stuff that's typically carted back, chipped and burned (if that's what you do). 

I live in Broubster (KW14 7RB). I've got a good sized patch of land there and I'd like to use brash and chippings to rot and eventually improve my heavy soil quality to grow some veg and other plants/trees for home (not commercially). 

If there are any rotting bales of straw, hay, etc, I can give that a compost home too. 

Would that be of benefit to you to drop at mine instead of yours? 

Many thanks
Steve

----------

